# A9502



## bcevans36 (Apr 15, 2014)

Can someone assist me with the NDC for A9502


----------



## maryalicecollins@gmail.co (Apr 15, 2014)

Medispan and Redbook show 17156041704 and 17156052605 for Technetium Kit if that is what you are using.


----------



## bcevans36 (Apr 16, 2014)

Thank you


----------

